# Abrir portero automatico desde otra habitacion ?



## jacktrain (Sep 27, 2013)

tengo este portero automatico Serie Europa 1 EGF-1 tegui el telefonillo
lo tengo en la entrada del piso.
lo que quiero es abrir la puerta del edificio desde un pulsador en otra habitacion sin tener que desplazarme a la entrada.
solo un pulsador no quiero telefono
puedo hacer esto poniendo un pulsador en paralelo hasta la otra habitacion
es correcto?
o como deberia hacerlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2013)

Si , es correcto.

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 27, 2013)

para reforzar la idea.....
http://www.tegui.es/pdf/manuales-tecnicos/serie-300-400-500-portero/manual-tecnico-portero-introduccion-tegui.pdf


----------



## jacktrain (Sep 27, 2013)

gracias por vuestro interes lo he probado y funciona mirando en el enlace que ha puesto Solaris8 
mi telefonillo es el modelo Horizon y el pulsador hay que conectarlo entre la borna 2 y 3
2 Masa comun
3 abre puertas 

http://tegui-distel.com/WebRoot/Sto..._Manual_Portero_Convencional_Serie_Europa.pdf


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola Amigo, ahora como detalle de seguridad, como puedes saber quien llama a la puerta?.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Supongo que se asoma a la ventana que está junto a su nuevo pulsador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2013)

O le tocan ta ta tarata ta ta


----------



## jacktrain (Sep 28, 2013)

jajjajjaj  que cachondos el humor que no nos falte nunca.

esto es para una academia donde se imparten clases y como sabemos los alumnos no son puntuales, llega uno, otro cinco minutos mas tarde etc.
Entonces el profesor tiene que salir de la clase cada vez que llaman, e ir a abrir y esto es muy molesto una vez empezada la clase y sobre todo si estas en medio de una explicacion.
De esta manera abre desde el aula y la interrupcion es minima.
(A la hora en que se imparten las clases el o los profesores nunca preguntan cuando alguien llama abren y ya esta).
Por seguridad lo logico seria poner otro telefonillo (es evidente).
(pero el propietario lo quiere asi).


----------

